# TTS ordered



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Been lurking for a few months reading about other members cars and have been thinking for a while about changing the other halfs Mk2 V6 which she has had for 5 years. Reading about Carwow on another thread inspired me to put up a specification. Over 16% discount was enough to entice us for a test drive and we signed on the dotted line today.

Spec is:
TTS - manual gearbox
Sepang blue
Express red leather interior
Extended leather
19 x 9J 5-twin spoke alloys
Matrix LED headlights
Comfort and sound pack
Parking system plus
Reversing camera
Technology pack with Audi connect
Electric front seats
Auto dim and electric folding mirrors
Cruise control
Hill hold assist
Storage and luggage pack

So we ticked most options. Will explore possibility of adding a fixed spoiler.

Only slight negative was a low part ex bid, slightly less than WBAC. But we have about 10 weeks to sell her car and given it is one of the last V6s, has only done 39,000 miles and has a good spec, I don't think we'll have too much trouble selling the car for a worthwhile amount above the part ex offer.

Although not my car, always exciting when a new car is ordered for the household. We will however miss the growl of the V6.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Good luck! If you can change something,save money in the electric seats and luggage pack and go for the s-tronic


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Crichy that's most options ticked :-o

Will be one of the best specced cars on the road ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

ManuTT said:


> Good luck! If you can change something,save money in the electric seats and luggage pack and go for the s-tronic


We want one of our cars to be a manual - I have DCT in my M5 - so not interested in S-tronic.

Theory of electric seats are that they will be easier to change back to my wife's position on the occasions when I drive. Memory seats would be much better and for the price of electric seats I think should be included.

We also plan to keep the car for 4 to 5 years - if we had a shorter time horizon, we may have taken a couple of things off the spec we have chosen.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

gogs said:


> Crichy that's most options ticked :-o
> 
> Will be one of the best specced cars on the road ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - and still price will be under £40K - which I think is good value for the performance and specification.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Good good, if the car is often driven by her then you it's the easiest way electric seats..not in my case!


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

I quote manutt consider s-tronik and I would add b&o Audi ss is below average in my opinion considering the value of the car, b&o is far from keen audiophiles but is a good value for money, for average listeners it sounds just great. Not too sure it's included for uk market consider also the interior lighting packrage, it gives a nice touch.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

B&O is part of the comfort and sound package and the interior LED lighting is standard on the TTS in the UK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

So in this case go for it! You'll be more than satisfied! Manual or stronik i think at the end is a very very personal but if you can do a test drive on a stronik if you didn't already! I don't know what's the average delivery time in uk but I can tell you you'll be counting the minutes....! :wink:


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

tommyknocker said:


> So in this case go for it! You'll be more than satisfied! Manual or stronik i think at the end is a very very personal but if you can do a test drive on a stronik if you didn't already! I don't know what's the average delivery time in uk but I can tell you you'll be counting the minutes....! :wink:


Thanks - as Gogs says, the B&O is included in Comfort Pack in UK. Our current Mk2 has B&O and its OK for our taste.

As you say - manual or s-tronic is personal choice. We are happy to go manual while we still can - in the future I am sure there will be fewer and fewer cars that you can spec in manual form.


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

I aggre Gt4 docet!

Btw I see many folks here getting the tts, I'm curious ( for a kind of self masochism ) , how much is the amount of taxes you pay per year in uk? In Italy this segment have been destroyed, I'm paying 1800€(1400£) for my tts. Everything with more than 250 hp tax goes ballistic, paradox is that at the end the general income for the gov decreased because nearly no one is buying over 250. ( in Italy's porches is selling the new cayenne Diesel underpowered to 250hp in order to maximise sells...instead of the 265hp)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

same question..but I've always saw only the most powered engines in UK for almost any car so I think they are lucky and not like in Italy!
I avoided the problem with mtm and no super taxes!


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

in the UK, our annual road tax depends on level of emissions.

So our Mk 2 V6 is in the highest band (the same as my F10 m5 with 560bhp) and costs £505 per year.

Our new TTS is in a much lower tax band and will cost £205 per year.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

PJV997 said:


> Our new TTS is in a much lower tax band and will cost £205 per year.


Dependant on option choice of course


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

This makes interesting reading... the spec list on new cars after April 1st 2017 might need looking at with the £40k figure in mind...

https://www.gov.uk/government/publicati ... xcise-duty

Depending on future discounts, TTS could be £500 in year 1 and then £450 for the next 5 years....


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What a disgrace ! What's the point in manufacturers meeting ever lower emissions levels to then have the consumer pumped by the government because of the vehicle list price ! Honestly what a farce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

gogs said:


> What a disgrace ! What's the point in manufacturers meeting ever lower emissions levels to then have the consumer butt fucked by the government because of the vehicle list price ! Honestly what a farce


Indeed... Having had a quick look I think a MK2 RS+ S-Tronic would have been £1,200 in year 1... lets hope the MK3 RS is super clean, or we might need to change before 1st April 2017


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It would need to be out before 2017 ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Dreams1966 said:


> This makes interesting reading... the spec list on new cars after April 1st 2017 might need looking at with the £40k figure in mind...
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publicati ... xcise-duty


Disgusting absolutely disgusting :roll:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It wouldn't be as bad if the roads were decent, they must pull in a staggering amount of cash when you consider the number cars on uk roads, first they decided to change it to a tax based on emissions of a vehicle which has nothing to do with the condition of the roads and now manufacturers are meeting the levels they need a new way to shaft us all ! so now it's on how much a car costs new! which again is nothing to do with roads or wear and tear that car does to the tarmac, what next? Number of seats tax? Air con tax? Tyre width tax, light luminescence tax! blah blah blah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

ownership taxes based on the pollution levels make so much sense. Your emissions lvls are high? than you pay for the "disruption" caused, fair enough. Still a subjective matter but to me 500 pound/year for a TTs makes a lot of sense. Sad to hear for you they're going to change the system but, lucky you, it's still far from unreasonable ruling in Italy (an M4 cost 3080€ 2400P p.y.). Funny aspect, as i said it's official there's less tax income due to unsold models, more unemployment due to the fact that many multiband dealers got hurt etc.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

The problem with emission taxes is that they are still unfair. The person who drives 20,000 miles pa pays the same as someone who drives the same car 5,000 miles but polutes 4 times as much.

If they abolished VED and put another 30p per litre tax on petrol, that would encourage people to buy more fuel efficient cars and also make those who polite more pay there fair share.


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

that's a very niteresting point never considered this aspect.



PJV997 said:


> The problem with emission taxes is that they are still unfair. The person who drives 20,000 miles pa pays the same as someone who drives the same car 5,000 miles but polutes 4 times as much.
> 
> If they abolished VED and put another 30p per litre tax on petrol, that would encourage people to buy more fuel efficient cars and also make those who polite more pay there fair share.


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

That's two of us, I ordered mine on Thursday night, apparently it's already in UK and I'm about to get my hands on it in two weeks. I'm so excited,

I wanted the blue but got a great deal on Daytona Grey so I've gone for it.

enjoy it!!!!!!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

PJV997 said:


> If they abolished VED and put another 30p per litre tax on petrol, that would encourage people to buy more fuel efficient cars and also make those who polite more pay there fair share.


Sadly what we all know is that they want to do both... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------

